
Ask HN: Equivalent of TodoMVC for DevOps? - chatmasta
In the frontend world, every new framework implements the specification of TodoMVC, in an effort to show how the framework looks&#x2F;performs.<p>Does anyone know of a similar thing for devops? Given the dozens of orchestration tools (k8s, swarm, etc) and providers (EKS, ECS, GKE, etc), I think it would be really useful and educational to compare implementations of the same task across different devops tools.<p>I&#x27;m thinking of something like &quot;TodoDevMC&quot; where the challenge is to deploy a specific stack, to spec, using whatever tool(s) you choose, to be accessible on the public internet. By &quot;stack&quot; I mean something like &quot;static frontend + web app + redis + database&quot;. And maybe the implementation should also include scripts for common tasks (database backup, deployment, build, test, etc)
======
verdverm
There's generally a lot to setup for DevOps, generally not something one
accomplishes in an hour. On top of the many moving parts, there are numerous
tools to know. Lots of settings and config to commit to git, secrets to
manage, automation to implement. That's all before the application and
databases to use.

Kelsey Hightower did a "Kubernetes the hard way." It's on GitHub and like you
ask for. You generally have to piece some things together, which is in a way
the essence of DevOps

